# My first Cape Horn... need advice



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

Just pulled home my first Cape Horn

She is a 1990 16 footer that had the outer paint redone a few years ago. I love everything about the boat so far. It is the perfect size for me (even though it is a 16 footer, it seems to have more interior room than my old 18ft sunbird CC). Easy launching, easy maneuvering.

The hull/floor is rock solid, but the raised deck in the front is soft (floor underneath is solid). It's not terrible, so I plan on using it all summer and then redo the front deck this winter. Since the interior paint looks original, I'm going to paint the whole inside as well. I'm looking for suggestions on paint that I can roll on. I've never painted a boat before so I don't know where to start. Also looking for advice on reglassing the front deck (never done fiberglass work either). Also, any other advice on these great looking boats will be appreciated.


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

Also have an issue with the tilt lever/lock mechanism on the 85hp yamaha. One side works but the other is frozen (spraying with wd40 and tapping with a hammer doesn't work). It appears that the central pin is broken. Is there a trick to getting this loose or is the answer replacing it? If it needs replaced, what is the best way to disassemble it?


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston marine*

PM sent


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new boat! I had a 1996 16' CH and it was an absolute GREAT boat. No suggestions on paint from me but DEFINITELY buy some SaltAway and flush the motor with it EVERYTIME. I had a Yamaha 85 HP motor on mine that would overheat if I ran WOT for more than 5 minutes.........used the SaltAway 7-day flush regimen and you wouldn't believe the salt and corrosion that washed out. Never had a problem after that! (Also, got about 6 mpg with that motor). 
There's a good blog on http://www.classicmako.com/projects/xshark/ that'll show you EVERYTHING you need to know to restore/fix your boat, (except, maybe the T/T pin). I think XShark is on this Forum?
Again, Congrats! That'll be your favorite boat ever:yes:


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link Seabit, and I'll definitely look into getting some Saltaway... will be interesting to see what all comes out. :thumbsup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you can roll awl grip on the deck with griptex non-skid particles and voila. You do not need to spray a non skid deck. It is really easy. I did one today.

Rebuilding the deck is not going to be as bad as you think either. When you cut it out (if you need to cut it out) just leave and inch or two around the edge, and that will give you something to tie in to. It will fair in easier, and keep you from doing the inside radius with wet glass. 

Might be able to fix it without cutting it up though. 

Great boat, I used to have one. Same year too.


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm assuming a light sanding and good cleaning would be needed before applying awl grip, but does it need some sort of primer?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just did the front of a 21 it's not all that hard just time consuming and lots of fiberglass and resin I have a post on here when I redid my cape


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/94-cape-horn-21-project-86543/

Well done floater!!


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for floater's link marmidor, that's exactly what i'm wanting to do to my 16


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

leave the tilt stop alone and just stick a 2X4 in there when traveling. That stop wont stop the motor from going up if you hit a bump in the road neither will the 2x4. best if it's a problem flopping is to tie the foot down with a piece of nylon.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

On the painting yes you should use Awlgrip's primer before the top coat.


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone know what size fuel tanks these 16 footers have?


----------

